# Does anyone remember sailing with my Dad?



## Son of Joe Niven (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there anybody out there who used to sail with my Dad during his days with the Ben Line? From Scalloway in Shetland, my Dad - Joe Niven joined the Ben Line in the late 1950s and sailed with them until around1979. Some of the ships he sailed on include Benlawers, Benmacduich, Benvorlich, Benloyal, Benreoch, Bendoran, Benwyvis and Bencleuch. Probably several others too but I put him on the spot a bit when I asked him for a few names. Having lived in Aberdeen for around 40 years, him and Mum moved back to Shetland 8 years ago. If any old shipmates want to get in touch then please do. Sorry if I spelt any of the ships names incorrectly.


----------



## creeler (Oct 3, 2005)

I remember your dad Joe Niven. I joined the s.s.Benvrackie in June 1973 and he was one of Ben line's coasting crew. He was always playing tricks on me,I was on my first trip then as Peggy.


----------



## Son of Joe Niven (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for replying to my message. I'll let Dad know tomorrow and see if he remembers you. He's 88 years old now and his memory is diminishing quite rapidly but older memories seem to be more robust so here's hoping your message rings a few bells. (ships bells maybe?) Are you Orcadian? Just guessing based on your profile flag. Wishing you all the very best from Shetland.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Son of Joe there is a Ben Line bit on here in the forums/shipping companies part...loads of sailors on there.


----------



## creeler (Oct 3, 2005)

Son of joe, good to hear that your dad is on the go,i was brought up in Shetland until age 14. your dad always reffered to me as beryl's boy


----------



## Son of Joe Niven (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for your message John, I'll have a look through that and see if I can find anything of relevance to my Dad who was with the Ben Line for many many years and is 88 years old now. Wishing you all the very best from Shetland.


----------



## Son of Joe Niven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Creeler, Dad's eyes lit up at the mention of the Benvrackie in 1973. He told me what a Peggy was as I didn't know that. I'll let him know that you were Beryl's boy and see if that recalls any specific memories for him. He has very good recollections of his days at sea all those years ago and can tell stories of his outrageous escapades with incredible clarity. For now wishing you all the very best from Shetland.


----------



## shipsivanhoe (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi
I sailed with your dad on the bp coasters where i was cook for a few years.I hope he is well.Tell him i was asking for him.
regards
john lyon
ps you must have been the customs officer/refueller driver.


----------



## Son of Joe Niven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello John, thank you for replying to my message. Although I've never sailed in my life your name sounds familiar to me so I'm guessing that Dad might have mentioned you in some of his stories from the old days when he was an A.B. Dad is 88 years old now and his short term memory is failing quite rapidly but he can still tell me the ships he sailed on, when & where he joined them & where he sailed to. I'll pass on your message and hopefully this will ring a few bells with him. I'll let you know how I get on. For now wishing you all the very best from Shetland. (youngest son of Joe Niven - Alistair)


----------

